# She MUST be ready...



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello, I am OwnedByTheGoats, and I have a pregnant doe I would like you to all check out. She is a 9 month old Nigerian Dwarf. We bought her when she was about 6 months old, not knowing that she was bred. I am slightly worried about her being so young, but all I can do is hope for the best. I do not know her exact due date, but I do know she is due anytime around now. Anyway, when do you think she will kid? (Please tell me I should be out watching her every move!)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

bump


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder is filling in. I would say in a couple weeks or so. But I would keep an eye on her because udders can all of a sudden fill. Good luck with her.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

If she's a good size and was bred to another nigerian dwarf (not a large breed buck) she'll probably do fine. I would guess she'll go in the next week or so. Good luck!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, surprisingly her babies should be spotted and purebred! She is pretty small. I do think she'll do fine, though. Thanks!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

This has nothing to do with the goat! (Except, good luck!) I love your white kitty and the dog! My son had a white cat that was diabetic.
I gave him insulin 2ce a day for 15 yrs. He died last year at age 17. He looked just like your kitty!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> This has nothing to do with the goat! (Except, good luck!) I love your white kitty and the dog! My son had a white cat that was diabetic.
> I gave him insulin 2ce a day for 15 yrs. He died last year at age 17. He looked just like your kitty!


Thank you! That is Sugar, I think. He is still alive. It is just hard to tell him apart from his brothers. They are ALL white, green eyed, and boys! Really sorry about your kitty! Here's a pic of the little guys:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I always keep feeling the ligaments. I have always been able to tell when they are going to kid within about 12 hours.
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#ligaments


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like she may be (this is a guess) about two weeks away. This is just a judgement from how my FF's udder looked last year


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

So, I went out to check again, and her vulva is almost purple on the tip. The rest is bright pink. Her ligs are not muchy in any way, but wiggly. Her udder is warm.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Would it help if I was to post a thread of how Busy Bee's udder developed as a First Freshener?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Would it help if I was to post a thread of how Busy Bee's udder developed as a First Freshener?


That would be great! Thank you! I know Hazel does not come from a very milky family, her dam's udder was about the same when she kidded.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah I see, that would make a difference. I'll see if I can throw something together


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! I have been out there all day, she has been acting weird. She pawed the ground like 3 times. I was so excited, then she stopped. lol

She kept on getting on her front legs, with her back legs still up. She would also point her head straight up. We moved her into the kidding stall, and she stopped acting really weird. I'm not sure what's up, but I will be posting updated pics!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Watch her through the night, she sounds close :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> We moved her into the kidding stall, and she stopped acting really weird. I'm not sure what's up, but I will be posting updated pics!


I can tell you what's up. She's following the Does' Code of Honor, that's all. Totally normal. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/does-secret-code-honor-must-read-all-goats-102280/


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I will try! I have not been feeling good this whole day, so it will be so fun! 

Her ligs are still hard though. I think they got just a bit more loose throughout the day though. Her vulva is pretty saggy, and her sides are hollowed out. I am excited, but I never know what will happen!

Also, do all does who are about to kid stop eating? She walked right up to her feed bowl and ate all her food. I was like, "NOOOO!!!"


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are the updated pics. I also had to throw one in of my baby French Lop! Do you guys think Hazel is close? If so, how close?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Only 5 more days left! Bear with me!


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

Good luck with the babies


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! I am looking forward to it for sure!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

i think she will be fine my friend bred one of her small goats , she was stunted, and against all odds she actually had twins she was about your goats size so you can hope for the best! and she did it all by herself she didn't make one noise until the babies were completely the same.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Any day now! I say within at least 4. Her ligs seem very sunk in!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I need her to kid soon! (Ok, now really NEED. More like desperately want.) Her ligs are hard, but are down deep.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

She's definitely boiling the water! Her udder is fuller, her vulva is super saggy, and the kids seem to have dropped. I think she will wait until her due date. She is looking awful close!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Good luck. I hope all goes easy as pie.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Her ligs are super far down in there, for some odd reason. I can barely feel them they are so low. Still hard though. I think she will go into labor tomorrow, or late tonight. She is yelling A LOT!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Uploading pics now, they will be up in a bit!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

All guesses for when she will kid are appreciated! (That is straw hanging from her behind) She is acting VERY odd. Not her sweet usual self for some reason. Here are the pics, and the little buckling I had to move out of my way to take them:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I think Hazel is on for tonight! I can reach all the way around her tailhead. It's really weird. She is also acting odd. Has anyone had experience with reaching your fingers around the tailhead? Does that mean anything?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

No babies... Hoping! I REALLY hope she will kid tonight!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Figures crosse for you! Getting tired if waiting too! My girls had really mush ligs too and bagged up a bit more since yesterday! It's so exciting!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

This is my first time, so I am really excited too!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I HEAR YELLING.... Gotta go check!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

What happened? Did you get some babies?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Update?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry, sorry, sorry! I was busy, but no kids yet! AHHHHH! Oh, and her ligs feel HARDER.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you sure you aren't feeling pin bones or something?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, this might sound silly, but aren't pin bones under the tail?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Well yes but,(and I might be wrong here) aren't they just one of the points off the pelvis? Therfore they would run from the hip to the pin bones. I guess it depends on where and how deep you are feeling. She is a small goat so it could be hard?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Actually I think the big goats are WAAAAYYY harder to feel! I am sure I was feeling ligaments, but the weird thing is that they are just so low. Being able to reach around something spine is kinda freaky... lol


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Yep. I agree. Ligaments are clear as mud to me. I look forward to having a goat that is not close to kidding to feel so I can feel the difference.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My goats that are not pregnant have ligaments that are almost not there. It's really weird!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

She is breathing heavy and fast. Maybe it is because it is kind of hot... She also does this weird thing while lying down, she swings her head back almost to where she falls over. What's that about?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Betty started doing that a couple days before kidding. She did it a lot the day she kidded.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, her ligs are softer. A lot harder to feel, too. I can certainly reach around her tailhead, and her ligs are SUPER DUPER low, so much to where I can barely get my fingers low enough to feel them. I felt the babies again today. 

I read something that said if you can feel the babies, she won't have them in the next 12 hours. Is that true?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I could feel my Doe's baby about 2 hours before she was born...hard knot on left side (very very low)..I would push on it gently and baby would move. It was quite entertaining lol. However, she was a first freshener yearling (barley) and super small...might make a difference.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks JenVise! Now her ligs are SO low that I can hardly feel them.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

lol well I just read my post again to see what I was being thanked for....Need to make a correction. The hard little moving knots were on her RIGHT side..not left


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I usually feel the babies on the left, they almost burst out her side, LOL. She lifted her leg up yesterday because they were making her so uncomfortable.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone know what it means when they're ligs are so low you can hardly feel them? This is my first kidding, so I'm not smart YET!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, before I go to snooze, should I stay up and/or check every few hours? I'M ABOUT TO FALL OVER....

(((THUNK)))


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I would deffo check every hour. Go get some beauty sleep!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

As I sit and drink my tea this is what Rosie's doing :-/









Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I think she's teasing you! Don't nod off or you'll miss it!

I'm off to bed now, good luck!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks enjoy ur sleep!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

OOPS.... I slept the whole night! Oh no... well, I guess I better go check her again.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

No kids yet. 

BUT, she did not eat her feed this morning. Not all of it, anyway.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, sorry. And her udder is fuller.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on girl, have those kiddo's


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I KNOW. I am soooo tired of waiting... I think I already said this (see, memory loss, too!), but I went fishing for the WHOLE day yesterday and she didn't kid! WHAT DOES IT TAKE? lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know, but sometimes you wish you could just squeeze it out of them, LOL. But. we know that doesn't work.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I think there is supposed to be some freezing rain here soon, I bet she'll go then!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Today's pics are uploading!

I think Hazel might be getting sort of posty too..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I bet she will wait til it is cold, they are like that sometimes. Good luck and happy kidding.


----------

